# HELP ME PLEASE...my Yahoo! account has been hacked...



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

Yesterday I couldn't log into my Yahoo! account that I frequently use.I was getting a sign in error.

The day before yesterday I got a messege from one of buddies consisting a geocities address.I clicked on that link and was dirested to a website which resembled Yahoo! mail page and I enterd all my information.The disaster happened.

I could have changed my password if I were able to remember the fictitious ZIP code I provided to get a ".com" suffix in my address.

I sent this mail to Yahoo!



sayanchatterjee_bio said:


> Dear Yahoo! help team,
> I hope you are the right persons who can help me in this issue.
> 
> I logged into my account even today but now my Yahoo! account is inaccessible.I don't
> ...


Immediately after sending the form to the Help Team I got an automated reply which was unable to resolve query.the above mail was the reply to the automated reply.

Now they sent me an email in my alternative address...which was...



Yahoo! said:


> Your Yahoo! ID is: sayanchatterjee_bio
> Your password for this account has recently been changed. You don't
> need to do anything, this message is simply a notification to protect
> the security of your account.
> ...


Please help me...what should I do now?


----------



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Nothing, wait for the password to change. This is a lesson on what NOT to do when you get a phishing email. No legitimate site or service will EVER ask you for your username or password and they will NEVER ask you to fill in any online forms to send them your password. You buddy may well have been compromised as well.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Yahoo! is not going to help you get control of the account back since you can't prove it's yours. You don't remember the "fictitious" info you gave them. 

If you put any other personal information into those web pages, you need to take further and immediate action to protect yourself.


----------



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

No I didn't give anything but my user ID and password of that account.I just left the hope of getting it back again because I couldn't remember my details.I informed my buddies individually (they were few) that my account had been hacked.I asked them not to believe anything that came from my old account and gave them my newly registered ID.

In spite of all these,I want to get my account back.If you know the way...please tell me.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Cut your losses if this is a free account. If you haven't tried using the password recovery feature or resset password feature it might be worth a try unless you set up this account as the email location for password recovery. This is why you should never use a free email service as your primary email account....NO SUPPORT!! If it were a paid account you would have no trouble contacting someone and getting things set right.


----------



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

You're quite right,Rockn.The customer service is really bad.Even after sending a long mail,they didn't drop me a line.It was quite evident that the email was extremely important.It was also very clear...if they are human beings not computers...that I'm the actual owner of the account,because they knew Geocities had deleted the page and there should be some reason behind it.

Though I'm very disappointed,I couldn't blame anybody but myself.In spite of reading many(many many) issues on phishing,I had fallen prey to it.I should have been aware of 'phishing' when dealing with a 'fishy' website.I'm damn foolish....


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

It's a long shot and this probably won't help anyway but did you list a secondary email account when you signed up?


----------



## lagopi (Nov 1, 2006)

1. Where did you give that imaginary zip code? in the 'zip code' field or 'secret question' field?

You need not select your country as US to get a .com domain. Select 'content' as US. That is enough.


----------

